# Dosing phosphate



## rayn1784 (Mar 6, 2005)

Does anyone have any problems dosing Flourish Phosphate in tanks with GH of 9 or higher and KH of 7 and higher?

My phosphate level out of the tap is 0.1ppm. If I add .5ppm, and then test again in a few hours, my phosphate will have risen to about .5ppm. However, within 24 hours my phosphate level will drop back down to .1ppm. I have been told that either GH or KH (Can't remember) could be reacting with the phosphate to make insouble minerals. I personally wonder if my plants are just taking the phosphate up, but wanted to find out if anyone else had problems with GH/KH and phosphate dosing.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------

